# How much is an SVS PB12-Plus/2 Subwoofer System worth?



## barts185 (Oct 29, 2013)

I have a friend who is selling a SVS PB12-Plus/2 Subwoofer System that is in really good shape. I had made him a lower offer, but he listed it on eBay and apparently has some interest. I'm new, so don't want to break any rules by posting a link to the ebay listing, but he started the listing at 799 and thinks based on other things he has looked at that they are worth more than that.

I will say that it is in GREAT condition - basically looks like it just was taken out of the box.

Looking for some feedback on what people think it is actually worth.


----------



## raynist (Aug 16, 2011)

By subwoofer system do you mean on of those subs or two?

In was not able to sell mine for $500 each so I kept them. 

If he wants $799 for one that is too much $$$.


----------



## raynist (Aug 16, 2011)

I see one one ebay for $1400 in Vegas, it that the one?

That guy is nuts if he thinks it is worth that much. I am not sure it cost that much new.


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

As listed on SVS website Dual (2) PB12-Plus / $2,649.00


----------



## raynist (Aug 16, 2011)

The OP was actually asking about a model that was made about 6-7 years ago that had dual 12 inch plus drivers in one enclosure.


----------

